# Trying sous vide for the first time today!!



## Skittle68 (Dec 24, 2012)

My wonderful bf got me a sous vide cook book for Christmas (it's not all sous vide, but that seems to be the general theme)! We are making surf and turf for a late lunch. Yum! Wish me luck!


----------



## AlisonC (Dec 24, 2012)

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 24, 2012)

And here I thought you were going to be taking your surf and turf into the hot tub with you 

Good luck. As soon as I pick up a duck breast I'm going to be trying it, too.


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 24, 2012)

pacanis said:


> And here I thought you were going to be taking your surf and turf into the hot tub with you
> 
> Good luck. As soon as I pick up a duck breast I'm going to be trying it, too.



He he he- I don't think the 102° we keep the hot tub at would do it!! I'm maintaining 134-136° (aiming for 135°), then we are going to sear on direct heat on the grill, as hot as we can possibly get it. I might have to get my bf a blowtorch for a late Christmas present, then store it in my kitchen. Mwha ha ha ha


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! The steak turned out PERFECT! The salmon was perfect and juicy too. The only thing I would do different, is maybe cook the steak to 140 (medium) instead of 135 (medium rare). I like MR when it's just the middle, since the rest is cooked more, but when the entire steak is MR it's a little underdone for my taste. But wow, yum, yum yum! I would maybe sear it just a little more too. Definitely need a blowtorch. Cool!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2012)

Yay! Looks very nice. I was looking at that cookbook at the bookstore yesterday.


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks super.  Well done.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 24, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Wow! The steak turned out PERFECT! The salmon was perfect and juicy too. The only thing I would do different, is maybe cook the steak to 140 (medium) instead of 135 (medium rare). I like MR when it's just the middle, since the rest is cooked more, but when the entire steak is MR it's a little underdone for my taste. But wow, yum, yum yum! I would maybe sear it just a little more too. Definitely need a blowtorch. Cool!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16657



That looks delicious!

I hear you about doneness and sear.  How did you sear it?  A screaming hot cast iron skillet for a bit longer might get you that crust that would make it perfect.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 24, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Wow! The steak turned out PERFECT! The salmon was perfect and juicy too. The only thing I would do different, is maybe cook the steak to 140 (medium) instead of 135 (medium rare). I like MR when it's just the middle, since the rest is cooked more, but when the entire steak is MR it's a little underdone for my taste. But wow, yum, yum yum! I would maybe sear it just a little more too. Definitely need a blowtorch. Cool!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16657


 
OMG! That beef looks melt in your mouth perfect. 
Sweet!


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 24, 2012)

jennyema said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> I hear you about doneness and sear.  How did you sear it?  A screaming hot cast iron skillet for a bit longer might get you that crust that would make it perfect.



We put it on super hot, direct heat on our gas grill. We like the flavor open flame gives meat. Trying chicken for dinner  Could do cast iron for the chicken, maybe. I'll ask bf what he thinks...


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 24, 2012)

Cooking chicken in water... Weird!


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 24, 2012)

I decided to try browning the chicken in cast iron, as suggested. It was around 400°, browning the chicken almost instantly. It was definitely good. Moist and juicy, but I can't say it was really any better than any properly cooked chicken breast. I also miss the grill flavor, since it was browned in a pan. Next time we will finish on the grill again. Definitely a plus that you can pretty much forget about it while its in the water (other than checking the temp), and then dinner is ready almost instantly once it's done in the water. Makes it easier to concentrate on the side dishes. I also like that it almost guarantees it will be cooked perfectly every time.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 25, 2012)

skittle, your meats cooked with the vide method look marvelous!  particularly that 2" thick steak yesterday!  i can't stop obsessing about it even today.  i think you may have started something here at dc...


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 25, 2012)

vitauta said:


> skittle, your meats cooked with the vide method look marvelous!  particularly that 2" thick steak yesterday!  i can't stop obsessing about it even today.  i think you may have started something here at dc...



I know- I can't wait to do it again with steak, then sear with a blowtorch! It was up there with one of the best steaks I've ever had. I'm going to try doing some ribs, maybe beef brisket, pork shoulder, and more with this method. Even burgers, eggs, and vegetables! I need to figure out a way to not have to babysit the water to maintain the right temp, and then we will be set! Thinking large stock pot, stove on low, with no cover might keep it at a low enough temp. Will be doing some trial and error. My thermometer has an alarm too, so it can warn me if it gets too hot


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 25, 2012)

This looks and sounds just great Skittle!  That steak is just the way I like it.

As far as keeping the heat consistent, you've convinced me to finally order this, as I've been looking at it for some time, and it would be perfect for not only this, but maintaining temps for deep frying. 

https://www.piccook.com/?mid=3334603


----------



## pacanis (Dec 25, 2012)

Holy cow? Did I hear BOGO?
That seems like a great deal with all those pots... not that I need anymore pots, but if this thing is as good as they say. And I had no idea induction heat elements remained cool to the touch. Nifty. We need a thread on these, or maybe we already have one and I didn't notice.


----------



## Skittle68 (Dec 25, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> This looks and sounds just great Skittle!  That steak is just the way I like it.
> 
> As far as keeping the heat consistent, you've convinced me to finally order this, as I've been looking at it for some time, and it would be perfect for not only this, but maintaining temps for deep frying.
> 
> https://www.piccook.com/?mid=3334603



Want to get two of them and split the cost with me?? Just kidding lol. It sure would be nice, but I'm going to have to make due with what I have for now.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sous vide= 'low and slow". It's curious to have people so resistant to the 'low and slow' method. LOL I'm not sure why though. It's easy to use the sous vide method without the expense of buying the appliance. Just a 'food safe' plastic bag that seals completely. Make sure all the air is removed. If your stove top element won't go low enough just move the pot off the heat a bit. Experiment and you'll soon know how much. I need to turn the burner down as low as it will go then only have the pot on the burner a couple of inches to keep the water at 140 F. You might not want to do this a lot but at least it gives you a chance to see how you like the sous vide method/result. Definitely searing after is recommended.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 2, 2013)

puffin3 said:


> Sous vide= 'low and slow". It's curious to have people so resistant to the 'low and slow' method. LOL I'm not sure why though. It's easy to use the sous vide method without the expense of buying the appliance. Just a 'food safe' plastic bag that seals completely. Make sure all the air is removed. If your stove top element won't go low enough just move the pot off the heat a bit. Experiment and you'll soon know how much. I need to turn the burner down as low as it will go then only have the pot on the burner a couple of inches to keep the water at 140 F. You might not want to do this a lot but at least it gives you a chance to see how you like the sous vide method/result. Definitely searing after is recommended.



So true- look at crock pots? Would anyone say its unsafe to cook a chicken/turkey in a crock pot? I've been testing what it would keep water at on low, for sous vide, and it keeps it at 150, so I could probably keep it at a lower temp it I tried by cracking the cover. I use zip lock bags.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 2, 2013)

Very inventive, Skittles.
I have a really old slow cooker. I think I'm going to temp test mine. I think I read somewhere that the older ones cooked food at *unsafe* temps, lol.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Very inventive, Skittles.
> I have a really old slow cooker. I think I'm going to temp test mine. I think I read somewhere that the older ones cooked food at *unsafe* temps, lol.



Only issue is that you need a wire rack or something to keep whatever it is you are cooking, off the bottom. I have a wire trivet that would work great if I had a crock pot of the same size that was round. Unfortunately it's oval so it doesn't fit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2013)

Metal cookie cutters in the bottom of the crock should work as a wire rack.  Cover the bottom with them.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> This looks and sounds just great Skittle!  That steak is just the way I like it.
> 
> As far as keeping the heat consistent, you've convinced me to finally order this, as I've been looking at it for some time, and it would be perfect for not only this, but maintaining temps for deep frying.
> 
> https://www.piccook.com/?mid=3334603


Did you order it? If so, please let us know how you like it.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 3, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Metal cookie cutters in the bottom of the crock should work as a wire rack.  Cover the bottom with them.



Good idea! I don't have any, but they can't ba very expensive, and it might be nice to have them once in awhile. Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> Good idea! I don't have any, but they can't ba very expensive, and it might be nice to have them once in awhile. Thanks!




OR you could just crumple up balls of aluminum foil to raise the food off the bottom.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> OR you could just crumple up balls of aluminum foil to raise the food off the bottom.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Did you order it? If so, please let us know how you like it.



Actually I didn't order that one Taxi.  As a rule I don't trust those "as shown on TV" items and after reading all those negative reviews on the deal, I changed my mind. That combined with I sure don't need two of them or all the "extras" that they include and the high shipping costs.

I'm seriously thinking about this one..
Amazon.com: Spt 1300-Watt Induction Cooktop, Silver: Kitchen & Dining
along with this pot in the 6 qt. size...
http://www.amazon.com/Whole-Clad-Stainless-Induction-Cookware-SaucePan/dp/B004HAEWHQ/ref=pd_sim_k_4


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Actually I didn't order that one Taxi.  As a rule I don't trust those "as shown on TV" items and after reading all those negative reviews on the deal, I changed my mind. That combined with I sure don't need two of them or all the "extras" that they include and the high shipping costs.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about this one..
> Amazon.com: Spt 1300-Watt Induction Cooktop, Silver: Kitchen & Dining
> ...


I thought that deal sounded too good. 

I think you are probably better off with the one from Amazon. Did you read the reviews? I didn't. Still want to hear what you think about it if you get it.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 3, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> OR you could just crumple up balls of aluminum foil to raise the food off the bottom.



I've done that- it works ok, but you have to use so many of them, since they slide around, it's kind of wasteful.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 3, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Metal cookie cutters in the bottom of the crock should work as a wire rack.  Cover the bottom with them.



Canning rings can work well too.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 3, 2013)

If you want to try out SV just us a large pot. Fill 3/4 with water. Use your back small burner. It will take a while for you to experiment with getting a consistent temp of say 145 F. In my case I position the pot only a few inches on the burner. I set the dial to '2' but every stove top is different of course. One advantage of doing this is it sets up a 'convection' and the water gets gently moving up on the burner side than over to the 'off burner' side then down and round and round vertically. This trick is used in commercial restaurants which make a lot of stock. The 'convection' keeps the stock gently moving and what needs to be skimmed off is always collecting at one side of the pot. 
Use Zip locks that seal completely and remove all the air. I don't trust these bags to keep the water out so I use a big enough bag (reusable) to fold the top of the bag over the rim of the pot. When I put the glass lid on it holds the bag along the side, but so what, and I position the bag so it doesn't touch the bottom of the pot. When the water temp has reached say 145 F I put in the Zip lock. Immediately the water temp. falls right? I check the temp. periodically. When the temp. has gone back up to 145 F I let the food continue to stay in the water bath for another length of time. By now I've got a pretty good idea how long the method takes to SV a small roast or thick cut pork chops for instance. I always keep accurate notes on SV times to make life easier next time. Right now I'm doing some experiments using different vegetables. I added a bit of clarified butter and couple of drops of fresh lemon juice and a sprig of time. I believe this is the direction SV cooking is heading. At least around here. The beets were cooked to perfection and the added ingredients had time to 'meld' with the beets.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2013)

puffin3 said:


> If you want to try out SV just us a large pot. Fill 3/4 with water. Use your back small burner. It will take a while for you to experiment with getting a consistent temp of say 145 F. In my case I position the pot only a few inches on the burner. I set the dial to '2' but every stove top is different of course. One advantage of doing this is it sets up a 'convection' and the water gets gently moving up on the burner side than over to the 'off burner' side then down and round and round vertically. This trick is used in commercial restaurants which make a lot of stock. The 'convection' keeps the stock gently moving and what needs to be skimmed off is always collecting at one side of the pot.
> Use Zip locks that seal completely and remove all the air. I don't trust these bags to keep the water out so I use a big enough bag (reusable) to fold the top of the bag over the rim of the pot. When I put the glass lid on it holds the bag along the side, but so what, and I position the bag so it doesn't touch the bottom of the pot. When the water temp has reached say 145 F I put in the Zip lock. Immediately the water temp. falls right? I check the temp. periodically. When the temp. has gone back up to 145 F I let the food continue to stay in the water bath for another length of time. By now I've got a pretty good idea how long the method takes to SV a small roast or thick cut pork chops for instance. I always keep accurate notes on SV times to make life easier next time. Right now I'm doing some experiments using different vegetables. I added a bit of clarified butter and couple of drops of fresh lemon juice and a sprig of time. I believe this is the direction SV cooking is heading. At least around here. The beets were cooked to perfection and the added ingredients had time to 'meld' with the beets.



Having read all of that Puffin, I'm even more convinced that the following is a good idea.  The temp. can be maintained without any effort whatsoever, and naturally it would be ideal for deep frying and other cooking applications. 

I'm seriously thinking about this one..
Amazon.com: Spt 1300-Watt Induction Cooktop, Silver: Kitchen & Dining
along with this pot in the 6 qt. size...
http://www.amazon.com/Whole-Clad-Sta...ref=pd_sim_k_4


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 3, 2013)

That looks like an excellent appliance. I'm going to buy one right away. What do you think of SV on the indiction cooking veg but adding herbs, butter whatever? I have a really large SS pot already.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2013)

puffin 3, has anybody told you how positively ingenious you are? do you work in the food industry, puffin?


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 3, 2013)

vitauta said:


> puffin 3, has anybody told you how positively ingenious you are? do you work in the food industry, puffin?


 Thanks, maybe it comes from growing up on a farm in Alberta. Also I commercial fished for a couple of decades off Vancouver Island and drove boom boats, and 'sidewinders' and barges and tug boats and ferries for more decades. In the work I did where I did it We were 911! If something broke you fixed it or sunk.' I am happy to say that I was 'ingenious' enough to know I wasn't any good in the restaurant industry and got out barely with my shirt. Too many years working alone or with just an deckhand or two didn't prepare me for all the BS involved in dealing with a bunch of strangers wanting to know why their meal was two hours late. I couldn't tell them my chef and sous chef had both come in again late. Both were loaded. Both loved the same waitress. Fixing things and being creative in my kitchen is my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've used the SV method a few times now, and have been happy with the results. I've been using a large stock pot on the stove, like you suggested. I'm just exploring options for leaving it unattended for longer periods of time. Not sure I would be comfortable leaving a pot on the stove, hanging off a burner for very long, even if it maintains the right temperature. Hence the crockpot idea  I'm planning to do a rump roast at some point, and it could take quite a long time to melt the tendons and connective tissue at such a low temperature. (I believe my cookbook says 72 hours!!) I might do a rack of ribs this way as well, depending how the roast turns out. 

Oh, I did a sous vide meatloaf yesterday, and it was divine!! Best meatloaf I've ever had. It was so juicy that when I pulled the meat thermometer out, even after letting it rest, it spewed juices like a stuck pig! Yum!


----------



## luvs (Jan 4, 2013)

yum. sous vide is so delicious. the food cooked so perfectly, then sear/warm @ your leisure. that looks great!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay, how do you measure the temperature of the food in SV cooking without poking a hole in the bag and letting in water?


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 4, 2013)

B/c I use re sealable Zip locks. When I want to check the temp I remove the lid which is holding the top of the Zip lock to the top edge of the pot and open the bag and stick the probe in. Here's good site where you can get a good idea of different basic SV cooking times: SousVide Supreme | Official Site: sous vide cooking times and temperatures: SousVide Supreme | Official Site


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 4, 2013)

All those years aboard boats and I did all the cooking. I timed the watch schedule so I could prepare the meals. First b/c I enjoyed doing it. It was a form of relaxation and second the men who worked for me generally didn't believe in washing their hands more than once a week. LOL I figured that's all I needed. Someone in the gallery five miles off shore in a rolling sea busy making 'salmonella burgers' that would put all of us in the hospital. That did happen only once many many years ago. I can remember every 'detail' of the next three days vividly.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Today I SV'ed some small Yukon Gold potatoes and some large pieces of carrot together. After a little experimenting I've put a tiny black dot beside one of the dials on my induction stove top. When the dial is turned to that dot I get exactly 180 F. I 3/4 filled a large pot with the hottest tape water and waited until the water in the pot with the lid on reached 180F. Into the large Zip lock went the potatoes/carrots/a few drops of fresh lemon juice/a tablespoon of clarified butter and a pinch of black pepper and a spring of fresh thyme. In an hour and 1/4 the internal temp of the potatoes and carrots was 180 F. I removed them and we ate them with a pinch of sea salt and some cold cuts and a nice mixed salad. I am here to say those potatoes and carrots were without a doubt the tastiest I/we have ever had. Perfect texture. I'm not just saying this b/c I'm a believer in SV cooking. I really do mean it. The best part is no one needs to go out a spend $ on yet another 'counter filler'. If you have a stove and can accurately control the temp. and a largish pot with a lid and a large Zip lock bag you are in the 'SV' business. LOL
Tonight it's meat loaf. When it's done in the bag I'll stick it on a small cookie tray and put it under the broiler for a couple of minutes to get that nice 'umami' sear look/taste to the outside.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2013)

How do you shape the meatloaf for SV? Do you use a loaf pan inside the bag?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'd love to see some pics of its preparation and cooking.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 5, 2013)

I plan to form the meat loaf by lining a meat loaf pan with a big piece of plastic wrap then putting the meatloaf in thus forming it to the pan then carefully turning the meat loaf out of the pan and using the rest of the plastic wrap to wrap the meat loaf tightly then into the Zip lock then when the meat is cooked I'll carefully unwrap it and place it on a small cookie sheet and stick it under the broiler to get the surface/s a nice golden brown. I've never tried it before. I'll put up some pixs later.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow puffin, you blow me away--i want you on my team!  what do you know about the strategic erecting of snow fences, anything?


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know how to 'goggle' some info. for you: How to Install a Snow Fence | DoItYourself.com LOL
Ask me about how long it takes to tow a quarter mile long log boom traveling at six knots into a twenty mile an hour head wind and tide changes for a week. Answer: You need a bigger tug. LOL


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 5, 2013)

For my sous vide meatloaf I just rolled it into a log and carefully slid it lengthwise into a gallon ziplock. I pushed it to the bottom of the bag, and the bag held the loaf's shape pretty well. Wish I would have taken a picture.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Skittle68 said:


> For my sous vide meatloaf I just rolled it into a log and carefully slid it lengthwise into a gallon ziplock. I pushed it to the bottom of the bag, and the bag held the loaf's shape pretty well. Wish I would have taken a picture.


 Thanks. I'll do that with mine and hopefully put up some pix.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2013)

Strolling through the internet I found quite a good resource for this method.

If you scroll down to the guide and table of contents, it's all clickable. I have no idea why, as why would one purchase his book?  Anyway it also has some useful video's to boot.

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.htm


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Strolling through the internet I found quite a good resource for this method.
> 
> If you scroll down to the guide and table of contents, it's all clickable. I have no idea why, as why would one purchase his book?  Anyway it also has some useful video's to boot.
> 
> http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.htm



Wow, that's great! Thanks! I'll definitely check that out more in depth when I have time. Great find!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just made sous vide buffalo wings- they were awesome!! I only cooked them to 145° because I figured it would take a few min to really crisp up on the grill. It took maybe 4-5 min on each side, on a screaming hot grill on direct heat to make them nice and crispy. Inside, they were perfect and moist. I would say they were definitely on par with deep fried wings, maybe better since we love the caramelized flavor of the burned fat. I don't like to deep fry because it stinks up the house. Will definitely be making wings this way again. Does anyone know of a good brand of blow torch for the kitchen? I bought your average $25 torch from Walmart, and it couldn't hold a consistent flame, and would sputter out if you tilted it even to a 45° angle. I returned it.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2013)

Skittle, inside that website I left, he uses a torch in one of his video's that he recommends.  I think it was the one with the steaks.

The chicken wings sound fabulous by the way!


----------



## luvs (Jan 6, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Yeah, I'd love to see some pics of its preparation and cooking.


 
i've pix. somewhere. i'll see if if i've pretty ones. the ones we used were stainless, commom-looking squared metal boxes. w/ stuff to progam them on thier exteriors.


----------

